# gift ideas for 11 & 14 yr old boys. . . PLEASE. . .



## wings62

I am desparate here. I don't want to waste $$ on junk, but I want them to have presents to open. So far I have a shirt and pants for each, but beyond that I really am clueless.

The 14 yr old loves sports. The 11 year old is more of an elclectic type- likes lots of different things.

What they want are computer games, cd's, cd player. I don't know. I think they spend enough time at the computer (we only allow 30 minutes a day).

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## cumulus

Hi:

Here's some ideas off the top of my empty head:

Swiss Army knife
Binoculars/Telescope
Model airplane or boat - especially if radio controlled
Aquarium
Non-digital Video camera with night vision ($300)
Non-digital Camera
Fishing pole
X-country skiis
Model train starter kit
Archery set
Pet birds
pocket watch
carpenter's vest
snowshoes/tobaggon
fountain pen & maybe a journal
bicycle
high-tech frisbees
badminton set

good luck


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama

wow, cumulus, that's impressive!









I think any activity 'gadgets' would work.. (as long as they like the activity







)


----------



## khrisday

What about books?


----------



## barbara

My boys liked science kits and model kits at that age.
If they like music, a guitar or african drum can really spark some creativity! Get them a book of chords and let them teach themselves to play the guitar or piano!
I'd go for the computer games though, it's what they really want and you can get some 2 player sports games that aren't too bad.

Good luck!
Namaste,
b


----------



## dlb

Wallets are nice, IMO, because they are somewhat a symbol of adulthood, and they imply that a person has, or will soon have, their own money and ID.

Aftershave is kinda fun, too, because it also implies that they will soon be shaving, so must be growing up.

Just a couple of ideas, this age is sooo hard to shop for. They have such definate ideas, and you really have to taylor the present to the individual kid.

BTW, my boys are 3, 8, 10, and almost 15--and the 15 year old is impossible to shop for!

dlb


----------



## webbeccjo

My ds is really into the TCG magic, the gathering. When in doubt, I always get him a deck or booster pack of those cards!LOL!

Maybe a board game? This year my 14yo is asking for one called Apples to Apples.
(http://www.otb-games.com/apples/)


----------



## Juliacat

Apples to Apples is THE most fun game IN THE ENTIRE WORLD. 'Nuff said.


----------



## MossbackMeadow

My 12 yo son loves anything from an army surplus store - survival manuals, cammy clothes, hats, mess kits, netting, cots, gear bags, camping gear, flashlights, helmets, utility belts, etc.

Boy Scout stores are also a sources of neat stuff, including craft and science kits,books, knives, etc.
A big box of National Geographics will keep him busy for a long time.
A pair of those walkie talkie/family radios?


----------



## susan61

My 12 yr old is crazy about snowboarding and skateboarding. He loves the Teck Deck stuff - little skateboards of various sizes - 1", 3", and larger 10" or so. The little wheels can be changed, the trucks can be taken off, good collectibles.

I know a lot about skateboards now - never in a million years knew I'd know what I do!


----------

